# Manufaturers Voltage Specs



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for the max voltage specs for the different manufacturers. I seems to remember reading somewhere that USAT trains had a max voltage of 24 VDC output spec. There website doesn't list any voltage on there power packs.

So what is the voltage output listed on those power packs that come with the start up sets?

I found this info on Ebay listings.

Aristo Craft ART-5400-21 VDC
LGB 50101-24 VDC
New Bright 384-12.5 VDC
Piko 35004 A-20 VDC


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

50101 the LGB jumbo is max 24 volts and can do 10 amps. 
However, the more current drawn, the lower the output voltage, so at 10 amps it will not do 24 volts. 
You need to look at va ratings (and wattage ratings) and this is a factor of current times voltage and the power losses in the unit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

These are some small controllers with printed specs. Most I have but don't use except the Lehmann/Siemens 5000 which is about 1 amp. (heavier than most others). 
Can be misleading. You can get either Volt or Amp rating but not necessarily both at the same time. 

LGB 5003 (110VAC) ~21VDC 7VA 
Buddy "L" (110VAC) ~18VDC 10VA 555mA 
Aristo-Craft 5400 (110VAC) ~21VDC 22VA (PWM with inertia) 
Lehmann 5000 (220VAC) ~17VDC 17VA 
LGB 50080 (230VAC) ~22VDC 1Amp

Andrew


----------

